# Best of Luck tonight UTD!



## bren1916 (27 May 2009)

Now I'm aware that some of you good people are dillusional about not liking Manchester Utd - but come on folks - we all know that deep down *we're ALL Utd fans!*

Glory Glory _Man Utd 2 Barca 1_ ...


----------



## elefantfresh (27 May 2009)

They should win tonight I think - on paper they're the better team and Barce are missing a few at the back - will be entertainment anyways as both teams play football and wont try to strangle the game. I'll be wearing my Barce flag and drinking out of my Barce mug tomorrow!


----------



## MrMan (27 May 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> They should win tonight I think - on paper they're the better team and Barce are missing a few at the back - will be entertainment anyways as both teams play football and wont try to strangle the game. I'll be wearing my Barce flag and drinking out of my Barce mug tomorrow!


 
In fairness Barcelona are not known for their defence, they have a full compliment going forward (providing Iniesta and Henry pass fitness test) and that is what they are all about. Hope to see a good game.


----------



## TheBlock (27 May 2009)

bren1916 said:


> Now I'm aware that some of you good people are dillusional about not liking Manchester Utd - but come on folks - we all know that deep down *we're ALL Utd fans!*
> 
> Glory Glory _Man Utd 2 Barca 1_ ...


 
I know your joking but this is the sort of attitude that most ABU's piont to when explaining their dislike for Man U.

I expect to see a good game with two top class sides that play the game the way it should be played. Not too pushed on who wins.


----------



## mathepac (27 May 2009)

bren1916 said:


> ... we all know that deep down *we're ALL Utd fans!* ...


Sure just like deep down we all yearn to drive noisy 1.0 Nissan Micras stupidly, congregate in MacDonald's car-parks dressed like chavs and drool over the pictures in the Irish Wail.


----------



## callybags (27 May 2009)

Barcelona ABÚ


----------



## Ron Burgundy (27 May 2009)

mathepac said:


> Sure just like deep down we all yearn to drive noisy 1.0 Nissan Micras stupidly, congregate in MacDonald's car-parks dressed like chavs and drool over the pictures in the Irish Wail.


 

No thats Celtic fans you speak of

Got my Tevez t shirt on and the special edition jeresy arrived today so that shall be on for the game......pear cider chilling as we speak and wife off to get the doritos later


----------



## MrMan (27 May 2009)

TheBlock said:


> I know your joking but this is the sort of attitude that most ABU's piont to when explaining their dislike for Man U.
> 
> I expect to see a good game with two top class sides that play the game the way it should be played. Not too pushed on who wins.


 
Funny cause most ABU's can't point to a particular reason at all. Never understood the whole I hate one team but support none, I guess it's easier than pinning your colours to a flag.


----------



## Feardorcha (27 May 2009)

Hopefully will be a cracking game but same as last year will do too,honestly think if utd win tonight then they could dominate champions league for next 5 years


----------



## shanegl (27 May 2009)

Think Barca will win tonight. Ferguson will close up and try to win on counter-attack. I predict boring final. United fan here.


----------



## VOR (27 May 2009)

Man U all the way tonight. Last year I was a wreck because losing to the blue nose brigade was unimaginable. 
This year I am just looking forward to a great game. I have always enjoyed watching Barca and so this will be special. Very special. The Republic of Mancunia v Catalonia!! WHAT MORE COULD YOU ASK FOR???


----------



## Caveat (27 May 2009)

I have only a passing interest in football and don't support any team.

Will probably watch though - I'll be rooting for Barcelona due to a love of Spain & Spanish culture and a personal dislike of Alex Ferguson.

So there.


----------



## TheBlock (27 May 2009)

MrMan said:


> Funny cause most ABU's can't point to a particular reason at all. Never understood the whole I hate one team but support none, I guess it's easier than pinning your colours to a flag.


 

Funny alright.....we've both met most ABU's and they've lied to one or both of us


----------



## Ron Burgundy (27 May 2009)

Caveat said:


> I have only a passing interest in football and don't support any team.
> 
> Will probably watch though - *I'll be rooting for Barcelona due to a love of Spain & Spanish culture* and a personal dislike of Alex Ferguson.
> 
> So there.


 
Well then support Real Madrid and not Barca, they are Spanish. Barca are *Catalonian !!!!*


----------



## csirl (27 May 2009)

Surely all Irish people will be supporting Barcelona given that it is twinned with Dublin?

I wonder how many united fans will suddenly become Barca fans if Barca wins? Dpes a true united fan actually exist - in the way that other soccer teams have fans - are their any among the legions of "customers" eating prawn sandwiches. While united "fans" (i.e. customers) seem to be very numerous, it is very rare if ever that you meet one with a genuine passion for the sport.


----------



## Mpsox (27 May 2009)

TheBlock said:


> I expect to see a good game with two top class sides that play the game the way it should be played. Not too pushed on who wins.


 
so Ronaldo falling over a blade of grass and screaming for a penalty and then sulking like my 2 year old when he doesn't get it is playing the game the way it should be played!!!! No wonder I am getting more and more turned off when it comes to football


----------



## Ron Burgundy (27 May 2009)

csirl said:


> Surely all Irish people will be supporting Barcelona given that it is twinned with Dublin?
> 
> I wonder how many united fans will suddenly become Barca fans if Barca wins? Dpes a true united fan actually exist - in the way that other soccer teams have fans - are their any among the legions of "customers" eating prawn sandwiches. While united "fans" (i.e. customers) seem to be very numerous, *it is very rare if ever that you meet one with a genuine passion for the sport*.


 
Rubbish, i support two teams both since i was a child. its not about success, it never was or will be.

When i started following utd as a young fella they were in the bottom half of the old 1st division and weren't winning anything.

I buy utd merchandise because i want to, to show my colours and support. I also buy Longford town merchandise because i want nail my colours to a mast.

To say that utd fans do not have a genuine passion for the sport is a very general statement to make and rather silly to be honest.


----------



## Caveat (27 May 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Well then support Real Madrid and not Barca, they are Spanish. Barca are *Catalonian !!!!*


 
Are Real playing too? Football has really changed... 

Nope. Don't buy into this Bréton or Catalan or Bavarian thing at all. 
They are French/Spanish/German when it suits them.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (27 May 2009)

Caveat said:


> Are Real playing too? Football has really changed...
> 
> *Nope. Don't buy into this Bréton or Catalan or Bavarian thing at all. *
> *They are French/Spanish/German when it suits them.*


 
Its like certain Leinster people who wear red

Real didn't play at all this season........


----------



## TheBlock (27 May 2009)

Mpsox said:


> so Ronaldo falling over a blade of grass and screaming for a penalty and then sulking like my 2 year old when he doesn't get it is playing the game the way it should be played!!!! No wonder I am getting more and more turned off when it comes to football


 
Fast free flowing attacking football is how both sides and managers approach the game, are you as a football fan telling me that this is not a mouthwatering prospect of a game. I don't believe UEFA could have hand picked a better final.

(Hope the game doesn't end up a steaming pile of ****e now)


----------



## MrMan (27 May 2009)

TheBlock said:


> Funny alright.....we've both met most ABU's and they've lied to one or both of us


 
The ones I talk to generally give their answer in expletives, I actually am not into the whole 'we are the best in the world' talk cause it's embarrassing and when you quiz certain 'fans' about the team or a game it soon becomes evident that they are more interested in being with the top club rather than the history or the style of play or indeed the players. We all want to win but sometimes I cringe when I hear obvious bandwagon supporters (all top teams have them).
I got talking to a guy at Old Trafford at the bar and he was having a go at O'Shea saying he was crap and that he couldn't believe Giggs was starting and he was crap too! This was before we went on to beat Chelsea 3-0 with Giggs man of the match and a living United legend. 
Anyway I've forgotten what my point was!


----------



## MrMan (27 May 2009)

csirl said:


> Surely all Irish people will be supporting Barcelona given that it is twinned with Dublin?
> 
> I wonder how many united fans will suddenly become Barca fans if Barca wins? Dpes a true united fan actually exist - in the way that other soccer teams have fans - are their any among the legions of "customers" eating prawn sandwiches. While united "fans" (i.e. customers) seem to be very numerous, it is very rare if ever that you meet one with a genuine passion for the sport.


 
Seeing as most people outside of Dublin are ABD's in the GAA I doubt it will have a bearing on peoples loyalties.
Hopefully some day your quest to find a true fan will bear fruit until then you will have to put up with every United fan being a 'customer' although I don't like prawns so where does that leave me?


----------



## Mpsox (27 May 2009)

TheBlock said:


> Fast free flowing attacking football is how both sides and managers approach the game, are you as a football fan telling me that this is not a mouthwatering prospect of a game. I don't believe UEFA could have hand picked a better final.
> 
> (Hope the game doesn't end up a steaming pile of ****e now)


 
It should be a good game, just have a concern that the cheating and moaning from these overpaids wimps will put me off it.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (27 May 2009)

Mpsox said:


> It should be a good game, just have a concern that the cheating and moaning from these overpaids wimps will put me off it.


 

Yeah Michel Platini really is a pain in the hole


----------



## csirl (27 May 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Yeah Michel Platini really is a pain in the hole


 
Well said - this guy's statements on the sport would make you cringe - either he hasnt a clue or something gets lost in translation.


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 May 2009)

csirl said:


> Surely all Irish people will be supporting Barcelona given that it is twinned with Dublin?
> 
> I wonder how many united fans will suddenly become Barca fans if Barca wins? Dpes a true united fan actually exist - in the way that other soccer teams have fans - are their any among the legions of "customers" eating prawn sandwiches. While united "fans" (i.e. customers) seem to be very numerous, it is very rare if ever that you meet one with a genuine passion for the sport.


 
I actually have a few friends who are *totally genuine* Man. Utd. fans. They have a great understanding of the game and Man. Utd. performances, don't bother with the merchandise too much and go over to the odd game. The ABU thing never breaks out in me when I'm watching Man. Utd. games in the pub with them. But they do seem to be a rarity alright!

And it was growing up with a few of the type you mentioned that turned me against the club, first day.

I usually shout for the English team in a European fixture but I've always had a strong leaning towards Barcelona. However, if Man. Utd. win tonight and deserve to do so, I'll be happy for them and for John O' Shea.

I'd love to see a good, honest game of soccer with the better team shading it.


----------



## mathepac (27 May 2009)

I hope Susan Boyle wins.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (27 May 2009)

mathepac said:


> I hope Susan Boyle wins.



She's make a better man than some of the utd players so far


----------



## gipimann (27 May 2009)

bren1916 said:


> Now I'm aware that some of you good people are dillusional about not liking Manchester Utd - but come on folks - we all know that deep down *we're ALL Utd fans!*


 
Yes, it's true....I'm a United fan, have always been a United fan.....a Leeds United fan that is!! 

(and if that's not sticking with a team through thick and thin, I don't know what is!)

Just as Barca score their 2nd goal - yaayyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrMan (27 May 2009)

Well the best team won and no obvious cheating on display, total heartbreak to watch. What you get from truly following a team is the highest of highs and some of the lowest feelings imaginable. It makes no sense some times to feel so down as I am now but thats the beauty of sport, it defies logic.
An ABU's joy for a united loss cannot match my joy when we win because they don't have the threat of defeat hanging over them.


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 May 2009)

gipimann said:


> Yes, it's true....I'm a United fan, have always been a United fan.....a Leeds United fan that is!!
> 
> (and if that's not sticking with a team through thick and thin, I don't know what is!)
> 
> Just as Barca score their 2nd goal - yaayyyyy!!!!!!!!


 
Gipimann!! My main man!!!!!! There's two of us!!! At last, a kindred spirit!!

Through thick and thin like yourself! And still there............... 

We had a school reunion a few years ago and the other guy in my class who was a Leeds fan was there. We got talking about it and he told me that he had gone off them over the years and was now a Man. Utd. fan! 

I couldn't believe it!!!!!!!!!!! Treachery!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 May 2009)

MrMan said:


> Well the best team won and no obvious cheating on display, total heartbreak to watch. What you get from truly following a team is the highest of highs and some of the lowest feelings imaginable. It makes no sense some times to feel so down as I am now but thats the beauty of sport, it defies logic.
> An ABU's joy for a united loss cannot match my joy when we win because they don't have the threat of defeat hanging over them.


 
I went to the pub for the second half and it was like a morgue! No atmosphere. Very poor game. Not the classic we were hoping for. Barcelona controlled the game and Utd. never got into it after the first goal and didn't do justice to themselves. Ronaldo again failed to do it on the big occasion and the whole team disappointed. He looks like a spoilt child when things aren't going his way. I've a good idea what you're feeling, MrMan, but I'm sure normal service will be restored shortly.

Meanwhile, my boys have to contemplate another season in League One......... 

I just found a match report here..... Doesn't make pleasant reading if you're a Utd. fan.

[broken link removed]


----------



## RMCF (28 May 2009)

MrMan said:


> The ones I talk to generally give their answer in expletives, I actually am not into the whole 'we are the best in the world' talk cause it's embarrassing and when you quiz certain 'fans' about the team or a game it soon becomes evident that they are more interested in being with the top club rather than the history or the style of play or indeed the players. We all want to win but sometimes I cringe when I hear obvious bandwagon supporters (all top teams have them).
> I got talking to a guy at Old Trafford at the bar and he was *having a go at O'Shea saying he was crap* and that he *couldn't believe Giggs was starting and he was crap too*! This was before we went on to beat Chelsea 3-0 with Giggs man of the match and a living United legend.
> Anyway I've forgotten what my point was!



Sorry but he was right tonight.

Both were awful, especially Giggs. Best player in the EPL? Well it just shows how over-hyped the EPL is?


----------



## MrMan (28 May 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> I went to the pub for the second half and it was like a morgue! No atmosphere. Very poor game. Not the classic we were hoping for. Barcelona controlled the game and Utd. never got into it after the first goal and didn't do justice to themselves. Ronaldo again failed to do it on the big occasion and the whole team disappointed. He looks like a spoilt child when things aren't going his way. I've a good idea what you're feeling, MrMan, but I'm sure normal service will be restored shortly.
> 
> Meanwhile, my boys have to contemplate another season in League One.........
> 
> ...


 
Not a big Ronaldo fan, but I wouldn't say he acted badly tonight and was one of the better performers. He gets unwarranted criticsm about doing it on the big nights, his performances have helped get us to the final.


----------



## MrMan (28 May 2009)

RMCF said:


> Sorry but he was right tonight.
> 
> Both were awful, especially Giggs. Best player in the EPL? Well it just shows how over-hyped the EPL is?


 
Giggs was poor, but O'Shea didn't do much wrong, both goals came from the other wing.

As for an over hyped EPL, I can't agree with that considering 2 teams from EPL fought out last years final and 3 EPL teams made this years semis again. 
Giggs has had a great season, but awards are generally based on media hype and some purple patches in the season. It was a lifetime achievment award as much as anything.


----------



## RMCF (28 May 2009)

MrMan said:


> Giggs was poor, but O'Shea didn't do much wrong, both goals came from the other wing.
> 
> *As for an over hyped EPL, I can't agree with that considering 2 teams from EPL fought out last years final and 3 EPL teams made this years semis again.
> Giggs has had a great season, but awards are generally based on media hype and some purple patches in the season. It was a lifetime achievment award as much as anything*.



On your points,

Last years final, between 2 teams from the best league in the world, was ****.

This years final was pretty good, cos it featured a team who wanted to play football first and foremost. The other team was meant to be one of the top 2 teams in the world for playing football, yet they played a defensive team. Thankfully, for football, they lost.

As for Giggs, and the fact that he got an award, it just shows how much Sky TV control football in England. Giggs did ok but nothing special. He did not deserve the award, yet he got it. Real football fans laughed at it, the Sky TV generation bought the hype, and they probably did not see how finished he was tonight.


----------



## MrMan (28 May 2009)

RMCF said:


> Last years final, between 2 teams from the best league in the world, was ****.
> 
> *But you have to beat everyone else to reach the final, don't the best teams generally got the furthest. Liverpool have reached 2 finals in last  years, Arsenal 1 and United 2 so EPL is consistently represented in the final. Finals don't tend to be great games but last years was pretty decent except extra time.*
> This years final was pretty good, cos it featured a team who wanted to play football first and foremost. The other team was meant to be one of the top 2 teams in the world for playing football, yet they played a defensive team. Thankfully, for football, they lost.
> ...


 
*My point is that very few people who get their awards actually deserve them and that goes for European player and World Player of the year. 'Real football fans' whoever they are have opinions on most players but a real football fan would not say Giggs was finished on the back of a bad performance. He has been written off before (by United fans) and has come back better. Henry was written off last year as having lost his pace and being on the scrap heap, but a treble and 30 odd goals put paid to that reactive nonsense. *


----------



## RMCF (28 May 2009)

Sorry but Henry is a shadow of his former self.

Tonight he had many opportunities to take on the last man but just hadn't got the pace to do it. We saw him do it so often for Arsenal yet he can't do it any more.

Plus, you are quoting me for things I didn't say. Not appreciated.


----------



## burger1979 (28 May 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Gipimann!! My main man!!!!!! There's two of us!!! At last, a kindred spirit!!
> 
> Through thick and thin like yourself! And still there...............
> 
> ...


 

Make that three there gents. Still here even after going down and down and not gettign back up this year or last year, but thats another thread. as for Utd well they were out played by a brilliant barca team who last night just showed how good football can be played. and how simply too, just some lovely one touch passes and runs, it made me realise just what a beautiful game it is. not a classic match but still a lesson from barca to other teams in the world.


----------



## elefantfresh (28 May 2009)

I can't believe how little United appeared to try. Coming out second half i was convinced they'd make a go of it - they hadnt a clue. I really think that Ferguson got it all wrong on this occasion. You can't normally say that about him but i think he did this time.


----------



## aonfocaleile (28 May 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Gipimann!! My main man!!!!!! There's two of us!!! At last, a kindred spirit!!
> 
> Through thick and thin like yourself! And still there...............


 
Well that makes four of us!! A little surprised there are other Leeds fans knocking about on AAM. We should open a special forum


----------



## TheBlock (28 May 2009)

aonfocaleile said:


> Well that makes four of us!! A little surprised there are other Leeds fans knocking about on AAM. We should open a special forum


 

All kids of the 70's no doubt.I'm surprised Leeds havn't got their own website "Asking _*For*_ Money"


----------



## eiregal (28 May 2009)

csirl said:


> I wonder how many united fans will suddenly become Barca fans if Barca wins? Dpes a true united fan actually exist - in the way that other soccer teams have fans - are their any among the legions of "customers" eating prawn sandwiches. While united "fans" (i.e. customers) seem to be very numerous, it is very rare if ever that you meet one with a genuine passion for the sport.


 
Ridiculous statement.  Of course there are Man U fans who are passionate about the sport, my partner being one of them.  Lives and breathes soccer, Man Utd in particular.  He has supported them since childhood.


----------



## MrMan (28 May 2009)

RMCF said:


> Sorry but Henry is a shadow of his former self.
> 
> Tonight he had many opportunities to take on the last man but just hadn't got the pace to do it. We saw him do it so often for Arsenal yet he can't do it any more.
> 
> Plus, you are quoting me for things I didn't say. Not appreciated.


 
How did I misquote you?


----------



## Chocks away (28 May 2009)

aonfocaleile said:


> Well that makes four of us!! A little surprised there are other Leeds fans knocking about on AAM. We should open a special forum


Please, no discussions of medical conditions on AAM


----------



## aonfocaleile (28 May 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Please, no discussions of medical conditions on AAM


 
Good one - it feels like that sometimes!


----------



## redstar (28 May 2009)

Make that five ! 
My name is redstar and I'm a Leeds fan   - i never managed to kick the habit.

I wore a Barca t-shirt last night though, just to annoy the neighbour across the road who had his windows covered in Man U flags.


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 May 2009)

Jeez lads, this is great. I never thought coming out would be such fun and that there were so many more in the closet!! 

I started to support them the night of the 1970 Cup Final replay, which wasn't great timing, but I've hung in there through thick and thin. And there's been a lot of thin over the years. 

Still, I have a good feeling about next season. I think they know now that depending on the playoffs for promotion is dodgy and if they avoid another mid season wobble, they'll finish in the top two.


----------



## csirl (29 May 2009)

Unfortunately some Man U fans took defeat very badly.


----------



## MrMan (29 May 2009)

csirl said:


> Unfortunately some Man U fans took defeat very badly.


 

Seems to be a trend with mad Nigerian football fans, didn't a a nigerian arsenal fan hang himself after united knocked them out in the semi's. Hope Ireland don't thrash them tonight.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (30 May 2009)

csirl said:


> Unfortunately some Man U fans took defeat very badly.


 
With your logic he'll be supporting Barca next week anyway


----------

